# Erreur de gravure 0x8002006D, G3 500MHz



## mac4d4m (24 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour!  Je travaille sur un iMac G3 500 MGz sur OSX 10.4.3

Tout va très bien, à part le fait que je n'arrive plus à graver de CD-R.  Chaque fois que j'essaie, je reçois un message d'erreur 0x8002006D

J'ai suffisamment d'espace disque.
J'arrive à graver des disques avec iTunes (mais la gravure plante souvent...).
Je n'ai aucun problème de lecture de CD.
Je n'ai pas changé de marque de CD depuis la dernière fois que j'ai réussi à graver un disque (toujours les mêmes CD du paquet de 50 unitées)
Je n'arrive pas à graver de disques de données avec aucun programme.

J'ai beau chercher une solution, je n'y arrive pas!  C'est embêtant, je suis étudiant et je dois remettre mes travaux sur CD.

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider s'il-vous-plaît?


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

mac4d4m a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!  Je travaille sur un iMac G3 500 MGz sur OSX 10.4.3
> 
> Tout va très bien, à part le fait que je n'arrive plus à graver de CD-R.  Chaque fois que j'essaie, je reçois un message d'erreur 0x8002006D
> 
> ...




Salut.

Et quels sont les programmes que tu as essayé ?
Et quand tu arrivais à graver des CD de données ? Tu le faisais avec quel système et quel programme ? 
Qu'est-ce qui aurait pu changer entre temps selon toi ?
Ton lecteur est peut-être défectueux, il peut très bien lire tous les CD et merder pour la gravure...
C'est bien le graveur interne de l'imac ?


----------



## mac4d4m (24 Novembre 2005)

Oui c'est bien le lecteur interne de l'iMac...

Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas spécifiquement essayé de programmes.  J'ai toujours réussi à graver directement à partir du bureau en éjectant le disque par la poubelle...  Mais tout à coup, ça a cessé de fonctionner.  Et depuis, mes gravures plantes avec iphoto et itunes.

Pour ce qui a trait à ce que j'aurais pu changer, bien je ne vois pas.  À part que j'ai peut-être sauté à 10.4.3 un peu vite...


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

mac4d4m a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est bien le lecteur interne de l'iMac...
> 
> Je dois avouer que je n'ai pas spécifiquement essayé de programmes.  J'ai toujours réussi à graver directement à partir du bureau en éjectant le disque par la poubelle...  Mais tout à coup, ça a cessé de fonctionner.  Et depuis, mes gravures plantes avec iphoto et itunes.
> 
> Pour ce qui a trait à ce que j'aurais pu changer, bien je ne vois pas.  À part que j'ai peut-être sauté à 10.4.3 un peu vite...




C'est depuis la 10.4.3 seulement alors ??


----------



## mac4d4m (24 Novembre 2005)

Non.  Depuis 10.2.?  Mais j'ai toujours eu des problèmes de gravure...


----------



## JPTK (24 Novembre 2005)

J'essaye de gagner du temps, ça se voit beaucoup ? :rose:  


Bon.... mon conseil, essaye avec TOAST 7 ou un logiciel de gravure spécifique, tu trouveras les principaux ici.

Après je sais pas, surtout que dans cet imac, le graveur lecteur n'est ni un 3,5 pouces ni un 2,5, mais un format entre les 2 alors pour le changer, JOKER.... alors mis à part un graveur externe en firewire ou dans le pire des cas en USB 1, je vois pas trop ce que tu pourrais faire.

Le mieux serait encore d'essayer d'en dégoter un sur ebay.


----------



## mac4d4m (24 Novembre 2005)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide!  J'essaie Toast 7...


----------



## Carlos Boursier (30 Novembre 2005)

mac4d4m a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour!  Je travaille sur un iMac G3 500 MGz sur OSX 10.4.3
> 
> Tout va très bien, à part le fait que je n'arrive plus à graver de CD-R.  Chaque fois que j'essaie, je reçois un message d'erreur 0x8002006D
> Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider s'il-vous-plaît?



c'est ton graveur qui est mort (au moins pour la gravure). Il faut le chnger.

Désolé.

A+


----------



## Jeanvincent75 (1 Décembre 2005)

Salut mac4d4m

Je viens de m acheter un ibook 1.4 avec 10.4.3 

J ai reussi à graver un DVD avec qq sequences video dessus et depuis je n arrive plus à graver des DVD il m affiche le meme msg d erreur que le tien

Je vais faire l essai de Toast 7 titanium.... j ai deja essayer BurnXfree... je grave des CD RW sans probleme mais les DVD c est mort

Si je trouve une solution je te le ferai savoir ....moi il me reste le retour chez Apple en dernier recours mais sur un portable qui a 5 jours ca fait un peu chier......

Jean Vincent


----------



## Jeanvincent75 (1 Décembre 2005)

voilà je viens d installer Toast 7 titanium et avec ce logiciel ca fonctionne je peux graver des DVD....

Essai le et tiens moi au courant


----------



## mac4d4m (3 Décembre 2006)

J'ai changé de machine depuis l'envoi de ce message.  Le iMac existe toujours, mais les CD sont gravés sur un eMac nettement plus performant que le iMac G3 500MHz.

Je retiens quand même le conseil d'utiliser Toast si jamais le besoin de graver un CD sur cet ordi se faisait sentir.  Merci!


----------

